
Founder lead public companies outperform others by 3 to 1 - rmason
https://hbr.org/2016/03/founder-led-companies-outperform-the-rest-heres-why
======
mpbm
"What we found surprised us." \- insurgency "Lose this clear purpose and your
company becomes directionless and uninspiring" \- front line obsession "Lose
this deep curiosity for what is going on at the front line, and your company
loses its instincts" \- owner's mindset - "Lose the owner’s mindset and your
company becomes complacent, slow to act and decide, and risk averse"

So...it surprised them that companies where clarity, curiosity, and
accountability are practiced did better than companies that didn't practice
those values.

I'm surprised that they were surprised.

